# Who lives in Cardiff?



## spacemonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

I forget who lives here sometimes!

Show yourselves!


----------



## Augie March (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't. 

Isn't Cardiff where Frodo went to destroy the One Ring?


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Jul 8, 2008)

Udo Erasmus - _Presente_


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 8, 2008)

Cardiffians.

Is there a prize?


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes. Free holiday to Newport to see some culture.*






























*only applies to people who know how to jump the train.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2008)

and what ya gonna do when you compile your list 


oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, spacemonkey knows where i lives mun!!


----------



## pigtails (Jul 8, 2008)

Helloooooo
*waves*


----------



## Augie March (Jul 8, 2008)

ddraig said:


> and what ya gonna do when you compile your list
> 
> 
> oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, spacemonkey knows where i lives mun!!



Don't trust him. He's the father of all lies and the uncle of all tricks!


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm a Cardiffian, in waiting. Judging by the housing market, it might be a long wait.....


----------



## teqniq (Jul 8, 2008)

Augie March said:


> I don't.
> 
> Isn't Cardiff where Frodo went to destroy the One Ring?


No, that was Merthyr. 

Yup, I live in Cardiff.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 8, 2008)

me but I'm a Jack... *runs*


----------



## topaz (Jul 8, 2008)

im trying to live in cardiff, does that count?


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

Augie March said:


> I don't.
> 
> Isn't Cardiff where Frodo went to destroy the One Ring?



Jog on, saes boy. 

There's no real reason for this thread, I just keep seeing people mention in other threads that they live in Cardiff, there seem to be more than I realised! 




ddraig said:


> and what ya gonna do when you compile your list
> 
> 
> oh nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, spacemonkey knows where i lives mun!!



Can you actually see my house from your flat?


----------



## Yoj (Jul 9, 2008)

I live in Cardiff.


----------



## llantwit (Jul 9, 2008)

Moi aussi.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 9, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Jog on, saes boy.
> 
> There's no real reason for this thread, I just keep seeing people mention in other threads that they live in Cardiff, there seem to be more than I realised!
> 
> ...



i dunno, t'was dark last night and raining this morning, we'll have to do some co-ordinated light flashing or something...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm not in Cardiff. Near-ish tho


----------



## Augie March (Jul 9, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> Jog on, saes boy.



I had to look up what that meant. Bloody Welsh with your own secret language that no-one else knows.


----------



## zog (Jul 9, 2008)

me. 

should this not be a poll or something so its easier to drill down the are's and aint's


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 9, 2008)

Me. _Us_, actually 

Unfortunately. 

(Nuffink wrong with the place, I just want out now after nearly 10 years...)


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm there quite a few times a year!


----------



## penderyn2000 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think Adamsdown's in Cardiff but like everyone else here have never gone outside the area.
Col B, we'll put your request to leave to the residents committee but the omens aren't good.


----------



## topaz (Jul 10, 2008)

i'm closer to moving to cardiff! looking at house next week! does that mean i get to play with the cardiff crew (and ed sometimes) then??


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jul 10, 2008)

of course


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jul 10, 2008)

teqniq said:


> No, that was Merthyr.



That hobbit bastard got a good slap and sent on his way


----------



## Biffo (Jul 10, 2008)

I'll have been a dweller in the 'Diff for 20 years in September


----------



## Gromit (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm Cardiff born and Cardiff bred and when i die i'll be Cardiff dead*

I've er moved out to what I like to consider an outer outer surburb of Cardiff, in a vain attempt to hold onto my Cardiffian status.

In fact thats whats going on my Thornhill remains marker "Told you I'd be Cardiff dead."


----------



## jannerboyuk (Jul 10, 2008)

I live in the cardiff (or roath which is not always quite the same thing)
Going to ruskin college in oxford soon though.  but will miss this town right enough


----------



## fatnek (Jul 10, 2008)

i live in st mary st.


----------



## Gromit (Jul 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I'm not in Cardiff. Near-ish tho


 
So near and yet you never just drop by for tea n biscuits.


----------



## F_Burnside (Jul 11, 2008)

Gavin Bl said:


> I'm a Cardiffian, in waiting. Judging by the housing market, it might be a long wait.....



Same boat


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello


----------



## 1927 (Jul 11, 2008)

I lives on the Cardiff riviera, Barry. Or as it is about to be renamed GavandStaceville. I kid you not we are getting a Gavin and Stacey trail!!!


----------



## fogbat (Jul 11, 2008)

My parents do.

They send their love


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> I forget who lives here sometimes!
> 
> Show yourselves!




that Doris off Torchwood

Ya know the tasty one with the dark hair


She lives in Cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Jul 11, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> that Doris off Torchwood
> 
> Ya know the tasty one with the dark hair
> 
> ...



ai near Zog or his missus, me jealous...


----------



## zog (Jul 11, 2008)

2 doors down from my girlfriend. I can't say for sure as i aint seen the programme, but I'm reliably informed shes the one.


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2008)

I need postcode and house number.


----------



## spacemonkey (Jul 11, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> that Doris off Torchwood
> 
> Ya know the tasty one with the dark hair
> 
> ...



pics!


----------



## zog (Jul 11, 2008)

Stalker forum >>>>> this way

It would be bad form to disclose her address on the interweb, but I can reveal she has the flock wallpaper my girlfriend wanted to but and feels she can't now and she's bought a nice new car without a roof.


----------



## CRI (Jul 11, 2008)

Almost


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2008)

Marius said:


> So near and yet you never just drop by for tea n biscuits.


Put kettle on, am not doing owt at mo. Be round in 10 



1927 said:


> I kid you not we are getting a Gavin and Stacey trail!!!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 11, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Put kettle on, am not doing owt at mo. Be round in 10


 
Kettle is on. Hob nobs?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 11, 2008)

Kaaardiff? its practically in England! if I ever return to the old country I'm going to live somewhere proper, like Neath.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2008)

Marius said:


> Hob nobs?



Oh gwan then. We can have a dunking competition


----------



## CRI (Jul 11, 2008)

Ooooh, can I have something stronger . . . like a chocolate hob nob?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2008)

spacemonkey said:


> pics!



as soon as I get the postcode and house number. . .


*puts heat mag on speed dial*


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 11, 2008)

zog said:


> Stalker forum >>>>> this way
> 
> It would be bad form to disclose her address on the interweb, but I can reveal she has the flock wallpaper my girlfriend wanted to but and feels she can't now and she's bought a nice new car without a roof.




Its ok you can PM me


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 14, 2008)

Me Me Me !!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Me Me Me !!!



Him Him Him ^ ^ ^


----------



## joffle (Jul 14, 2008)

I wish I still lived in the diff


----------



## lunatrick (Jul 14, 2008)

from there and back there regularly....but live in the smoke....


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 15, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Kaaardiff? its practically in England! if I ever return to the old country I'm going to live somewhere proper, like Neath.



I went to Neath today.

It made me glad to get back to Cardiff.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 15, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> I went to Neath today.
> 
> It made me glad to get back to Cardiff.



you'll be pleased to know i found my daughter earlier

Cardiff is indeed great


----------



## Stance (Jul 16, 2008)

I lived there for about 4 years. Still got some good chums there and I'll be visiting again in August.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jul 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> you'll be pleased to know i found my daughter earlier



That's good to know... for a minute I thought she had disappeared into the Poet's Corner


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 16, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> That's good to know... for a minute I thought she had disappeared into the Poet's Corner





she was fast asleep at my mums house with a migraine


----------



## joffle (Jul 17, 2008)

Stance said:


> I lived there for about 4 years. Still got some good chums there and I'll be visiting again in August.



Herefordshire and Cardiff, sounds disturbingly similar to my life. Who are you then?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 17, 2008)

Col_Buendia said:


> I went to Neath today.
> 
> It made me glad to get back to Cardiff.



You want to go on a Saturday night. Proper night out.


----------

